# Is this lawn fungus?



## Rdelapena (Nov 30, 2021)

First time poster who is new to lawn care overall.

I had tall fescue installed in Los Angeles area in May. Had great color throughout the summer and early fall but have noticed some yellowing beginning in November.

My sprinkler is setup to water about twice a week for 20 minutes which I thought was ok given the dry conditions in SoCal.

Did I overwater? Is this a fungus causing yellowing. Would appreciate any help as I learn more about how to take care of my lawn. Thanks!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Yes. Was it orange a few weeks ago?


----------



## Rdelapena (Nov 30, 2021)

I haven't been out there regularly enough to be sure, but I don't remember seeing orange.

Is there something I can put on the lawn to mitigate the problem. Only issue is that we're seeing steady rain with few breaks in between here in SoCal for the next couple weeks. I'm guessing that I shouldn't apply anything while rain is in the forecast.


----------

